# Just what the doctor ordered!



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

Vrtigo, 
I've got the same planer and I agree. These extensions are a must have. I epoxied some magnets to mine to allow the extensions to fold up. Works great on the infeed side. the outfeed side words but because of the dust port it doesn't fold up all the way. Oh well…Glad you're enjoying the planer and wings


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I have this planer but have not gotten the tables yet. I've been thinking about it though. I had heard of the dust port interference. Do you find it annoying?

Do these tables need to be waxed? (I waxed the rest of the planer feed table.)


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I own the DW733 planer but I consider myself knowledgeable about 734 and 735. The 734 is virtually identical to the 733 except it has 3 blades instead of 2.

I consider the 735 to be an exceptionally good planer, but I also consider the 733 and 734 to be very good planers. For many of us the question is "is the extra cost of the 735 worth it?"

Here is my issue/problem with DeWalt. If I were to look at the 734 and 735 today I would see a price difference of about $250. However, you really need the extension tables for the 735. Hence the real price differential is more like $300. People should base their decision on whether the 735 is worth the extra cost on the $300 price differential. In general, they don't know or think about this when making the initial purchase and assume that the price differential is $250.

In my opinion, that is a little sneaky.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the 735 and have been meaning to get these tables. I always find a way to spend the $50 on something else though…


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Rich, I own the 735 but I totally agree with you. I'm happy with the planer, it works well, but in hindsight I think it is pretty overpriced.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know if you have to wax the tables, I did after I put them on. I took the opportunity to clean the rollers too and the planer works just like new now.


----------



## happy_budah (Jan 1, 2008)

i have waxed my tables, but have since found that the chrome has peeled off? they still work well and are very slick but i know how sharp that chrome can be. is the wax causing the chrome ot come off or is it just a cheap chrome job
?


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on the tables, as they are pretty much a must have with this machine unless you opt for making a sled for it.

Nice that you can tweak the adjustment of the tables. I have mine raised a little on the infeed and outfeed side and do not get any snipe.


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

I have this planer as well, but I too thought they where a little overpriced. So, I kept watching craigslist and kijiji for one. Everyone seemed to be selling these things for $550 and up. Finally, some guy posted one for $300, and I got it for $275. He told me the reason for selling so cheap was because it needed new blades, which were $80 -$100. I got it home and found out the blades were still new on the other side (never rotated). I got lucky because he bought it for one project, to redo his hardwood floor, and then had no need for it.

I have since bought the folding tables as well and virtually no snipe. I also raised my infeed and outfeed tables like Cato only by a hair. You have to have the folding tables and they sould have come with the planer.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

I have 735 and I have bought these infeed/outfeed tables also. I think their great. I know what you mean about not locking in the upright position but they are so easy to remove with the spring loaded screws that I just take them off when not in use.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I see these on Craigslist in the $300 range from time to time. I got lucky and picked up the 735 and a Rigid 6" jointer for $500.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Very good review. I went back and forth between these and a custom made formica support. I opted for the factory wings because they are already adjustable, and would actually be cheaper that laminate (you have to buy it in 3×5' sheets or larger). Also - they take up less space than the 2' supports I was going to build. 
So far the planer tables seem good. I also have the Dewalt 7350 stand with mobile base which I like quite a bit. My complaints are not with performance, everything works great and is easily adjustable. I just find it funny that the 734 comes with folding tables that are spring loaded in the upright position. Now the 735 does not come with tables, and they do not stay in the upright position. Trivial complaints I guess.
In the end, the 735 was my choice because of the automatic cutter head lock. The two speed gearbox is always on the fast speed, so it's not a real sweetheart feature for me. However the automatic cutterhead lock saves you from locking down a lever after every height adjustment - a real time saver.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I own it too & when you add up the stand, the tables, and the downsizer for the small port, you're approaching the price of a floorstanding machine. It's a great planer, no doubt about it, and probably really nice if you're banging it around. I wish they made one without all the "farings" & trimmed the price down a bit.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought them too, great addition to a great planer. I used a small bungy to hold them in the up position. Doesn't take up any more room when stored out of the way.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Berta - it is fairly expensive when you add everything up - planer, in/out feed tables, stand. If we're talking retail price of the dewalt bs retail of a big iron planer, then I don't know that the prices are that close, maybe the dewalt is half the cost of big iron, but if you compare retail dewalt vs used market big iron then things get a lot closer. Maybe not an exact apples to apples, but if you're going to pay retail there's no reason not to at least look at what's available on the second hand market. I bought my 735 used on craigslist for $250, an for that price I couldn't go wrong. I spent another $115 or so on the in/out feed tables and a spare set of blades and I've got a great planer for about $350 that will meet my needs for the next few years, or at least until I see a cast iron 15" on craigslist for a price I can't say no to.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I hadn't discovered Craigslist at the time, sadly. I knew it was the planer I wanted, walked into Lowes, and put it in my cart. Not my smartest day but I really like the planer. The fact that people are still successfully using used ones makes me think mine will have a long life. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

In all fairness, it looked like the guy I bought it from had used it only a handful of times so it was still practically brand new. It does give me the impression that the people who designed it knew what they were doing, so I'm also guessing that mine will be around for quite some time.


----------

